# kde schon stable im Portage ;-)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da gibt es schon ein 3.5 KDE im Portage. 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.0 [3.5.0_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.0 [3.5.0_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.0 [3.5.0_rc1]

.......

G. R.

----------

## _hephaistos_

und?

stable is es aber noch nicht!

cheers

----------

## Tinitus

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> und?
> 
> stable is es aber noch nicht!
> 
> cheers

 

naja eigentlich müßte es doch die rc2 Version sein. Da waren wohl unsere KDE ebuilder ein wenig zu schnell...

G. R.

----------

## Lenz

Wieso? AFAIK soll die finale Version heute rauskommen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

was heisst "müsste"? ich versteh nicht ganz.

sollte das hier eine kritik an den gentoo devs oder den kde entwicklern werden oder wozu war dieses posting gut?

//EDIT: hier den link weggetan - der war falsch. http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-release-plan.html

aber final is für soon vorgesehen...

da werden die ebuilds immer ein wenig früher ins portage gegeben... aber pakete downloaden wirst du noch nicht können.

cheers

----------

## Tinitus

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> was heisst "müsste"? ich versteh nicht ganz.
> 
> sollte das hier eine kritik an den gentoo devs oder den kde entwicklern werden oder wozu war dieses posting gut?
> 
> //EDIT: hier den link weggetan - der war falsch. http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-release-plan.html
> ...

 

aha

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Letzten Mittwoch auf der LinuxWorld Expo in Frankfurt hab ich mit einem netten Herren vom KDE projekt gesprochen, der meinte dass so in 2 wochen ein fertiges KDE 3.5 rauskommen soll. Hat sich dann später ein bisschen vorsichtiger Ausgedrückt, sprich in so 4 - 5 Wochen was schon eher sinnvoll ist!

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

so wie es aussieht gibt es auf den FTP server des Kde Projektes einen Verzeichnis mit RC2 dies wird wohl in Final umbenannt werden, wenn ich diesen Thread hier richtig verstanden habe. Wird aber wohl noch einige Tage dauern. Auf Seite 2 ist aber eine Kurz Anleitung mit der man die neuen Pakete installieren kann.

mfg Mathes

----------

## alex00

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> so wie es aussieht gibt es auf den FTP server des Kde Projektes einen Verzeichnis mit RC2 dies wird wohl in Final umbenannt werden, wenn ich diesen Thread hier richtig verstanden habe. Wird aber wohl noch einige Tage dauern. Auf Seite 2 ist aber eine Kurz Anleitung mit der man die neuen Pakete installieren kann.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

KDE 3.5 kommt am 29.11.2005 raus. Steht auf der KDE Projektseite.

----------

## SkaaliaN

kde-3.4 reicht mir voll und ganz...brauch kde 3.5 eigentlich gar nicht...so viel ist doch nicht neu..oder?

----------

## alex00

 *Scup wrote:*   

> kde-3.4 reicht mir voll und ganz...brauch kde 3.5 eigentlich gar nicht...so viel ist doch nicht neu..oder?

 

Soweit ich weiss sind schon einige interessante dinge drinenn, zb die integration von karamba in kde, usw. aber sicher zum arbeiten reicht 3.4 vollkommen. denke auch dass 3.5.0 noch nicht empfehlenswert ist...besser auf 3.5.1 warten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   kde-3.4 reicht mir voll und ganz...brauch kde 3.5 eigentlich gar nicht...so viel ist doch nicht neu..oder? 
> 
> Soweit ich weiss sind schon einige interessante dinge drinenn, zb die integration von karamba in kde, usw. aber sicher zum arbeiten reicht 3.4 vollkommen. denke auch dass 3.5.0 noch nicht empfehlenswert ist...besser auf 3.5.1 warten.

 

ich möchte auf Dauer eigentlich sowieso auf E oder kahakai umsteigen. Aber das mit Karamba ist nicht übel. die Programmleiste unten soll ja auch transparent sein.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich habe den RC1 hier auf einem Notebook und dem Desktop laufen, einziges Problem was ich bis jetzt festellen konnte ist auf dem Desktop ein Problem mit der Transparenz des Kicker, was ich aber, da es auf dem Notebook nicht passiert, auf irgendein Problem/Nebenwirkung mit dem nvidia Treiber schieben würde.

mfg Mathes

----------

## SkaaliaN

bietet kde3.5.0 volle fesntertransparenz??

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also die Fenstertranzparenz ging bei mir schon mit dem 3.4er. Einfach Composite in der xorg.conf aktivieren. Und dann im Kontrollzentrum-> Arbeitsfläche -> Fenstereigenschafften -> Tranzparenz das aktivieren was man haben will. Hatte nur Problem mit Fenstern die minimiert waren wenn man sie wieder maximierte waren sie immer noch durchsichtig.

mfg Mathes

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also die Fenstertranzparenz ging bei mir schon mit dem 3.4er. Einfach Composite in der xorg.conf aktivieren. Und dann im Kontrollzentrum-> Arbeitsfläche -> Fenstereigenschafften -> Tranzparenz das aktivieren was man haben will. Hatte nur Problem mit Fenstern die minimiert waren wenn man sie wieder maximierte waren sie immer noch durchsichtig.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

Naja..vielleicht werde ich kde3.5.0 doch mal testen....schaden kanns ja nicht  :Wink: 

Danke.

----------

## SkaaliaN

bei mir ist es nichtmal masked!? :-/

```

bluesky@Therapy ~ $ esearch kdesktop

[ Results for search key : kdesktop ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  kde-base/kdesktop

      Latest version available: 3.4.1

      Latest version installed: 3.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: 45,110 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: The KDE desktop

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

mach:

emerge eix

update-eix

und dann: "eix kdesktop"

cheers

----------

## Diskus

HAllo,

also bei mir ist KDE 3.5.0 noch "hartmaskiert" -also mit portage.unmask frei machen und updaten.Aber es wir kein Update gemacht sondern es wird in einen eigenen Slot installiert wieso?

Diskus

----------

## _hephaistos_

damit du 2 kde versionen nebeneinander verwenden kannst!

ausserdem gibts noch keine tarballs zu den ebuilds...

cheers

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

aha!!

Diskus

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> mach:
> 
> emerge eix
> 
> update-eix
> ...

 

was ist denn dieses eix? Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert..

Danke.

----------

## _hephaistos_

```
$ eix eix
```

----------

## l3u

eix rockt! Und wenn du noch ein portage overlay benutzt, dann empfehl ich dir mein modifiziertes eix-sync-script: http://www.nasauber.de/downloads/scripts/

----------

## SkaaliaN

Werde ich heute Abend mal testen..! Bi noch auf der Arbeit.Danke für den Tip!

----------

